# Chestnut wood



## Ben Shook (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I have the opportunity to get my hands on 2 sizable chestnut trees. My question is this, is it worth messing with? I know wormy chestnut is sought after, but I haven't seen these yet. Any help is appreciated.


----------

